# Ayuda con motores



## juan_g (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola a todos los foreros!
Los molesto de nuevo para preguntarle por un par de motores que tengo que encontré el otro día. Son de unas impresoras viejas.
Hay dos que dicen: "em-234" (tienen 4 cables)
Hay 2 que son em-235 (también 4 cables)
Otro es Vorsicht CP-039(De 6 cables)
Y uno Vorsicht CP-040(De 5 cables)
Alguien sabría decirme las características de cada uno?
En qué rango de voltaje trabajan?
Son bipolares o unipolares?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Mar 23, 2008)

Por lo menos sabes que son paso a paso...

mm.. probaste en el google?. la marca no figura?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Vorsicht : No es precaucion o peligro en aleman ?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 24, 2008)

Los de 5 y 6 cables son unipolares.
Los de 4 cables son bipolares.
Podrías investigar en la impresora a ver con que voltaje trabajan. Además en la impresora ya tenés sus drivers.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Vorsicht : No es precaucion o peligro en aleman ?



Exacto


----------



## juan_g (Mar 25, 2008)

Bueno, lo de Vorsitch acabo de aprenderlo. Creo que voy a necesitar unas clases de alemán. Je je.
Antes que nada muchas gracias a los que colaboran constantemente con los aprendices como yo...
El motor CP-040 decía ser de 27 v. (50 ohms).
El CP-039 es dew 16 ohms pero omite el valor del voltaje.
Los demás no aclaraban nada.
Este es el voltaje máximo que puede soportar el motor?
Puedo invertirlo y enviarle -27 v.?


----------



## juan_g (Mar 25, 2008)

Me olvidaba... 
Ciri: Ya lo busqué en Google de antemano pero no encontré nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2008)

En general los motores PaP pueden trabajar a un voltaje bajo (5-6V) y permiten una mayor tension para mejorar las caracteristicas de velocidad, o sea si le mandas 5 o 6 V el motor funcionara, solo que no te dara el maximo torque y por efecto de la impedancia de los campos tampoco podras llegar a su maxima velocidad.
Habra que ver si en tu aplicacion necesitas esta velocidad y torque.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Si necesitás ayuda con los motores PaP:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/motores-paso-paso-unipolares-bipolares-tutorial-13284/

Fijate en el circuito donde estaban con que voltaje funcionaban! Ingeniería inversa!



Salu2!


----------



## juan_g (Mar 26, 2008)

Muy buen tutorial DriX.
Sencillo de entender y bastante completo para los que, como yo, recién se inician en el tema.
Muchas gracias a todos y ahora me pongo a ver qué voltaje recibe cada uno desde la placa.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 26, 2008)

juan_g dijo:
			
		

> Muy buen tutorial DriX.
> Sencillo de entender y bastante completo para los que, como yo, recién se inician en el tema.
> Muchas gracias a todos y ahora me pongo a ver qué voltaje recibe cada uno desde la placa.




Con ese tutorial me inicié en los Motores Paso a Paso y nunca tuve ningún problema, todo me salió a la primera. Ya había un tutorial de motores paso a paso, pero este me pareció más "ameno".

Y la ingeniería inversa es un grán recurso, te recomiendo que la uses siempre que puedas!
También podés usar los drivers de la impresora para manejar los motores y te ahorrás plata!




Salu2!


----------

